# Hi



## Banner (Dec 28, 2018)

New hear and looking for some advice. Will be posting very soon


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

There is only one Banner.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

BruceBanner said:


> There is only one Banner.


but which bruce banner are you Bill Bixly, Edward Norton, Eric Bana or Mark Ruffalo


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Uh oh!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

BruceBanner said:


> *There is only one Banner.*


*Any relation, Bruce old boy?*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Banner said:


> *New here and looking for some advice. Will be posting very soon.*


*Welcome to the TAM Family, @Banner

Looking forward to your posting!*


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Lostinthought61 said:


> but which bruce banner are you Bill Bixly, Edward Norton, Eric Bana or Mark Ruffalo


Eric Bana is my favorite so him.


----------

